# Some interesting questions about an old Canon Power Shot A430



## PollyWell (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, once upon a time I was found in my Canon digital camera some data  about when it was dropped on the floor or when it suffered a shock or  impact. I can not remember did I found some combination by pressing keys  or I read it from some settings in CHDK.  I remember that I found  exactly date when my four years daughter dropped camera. Can anyone help  me to find that secret logs in camera?

CHDK is for Canon Hack Development Kit  CHDK Wiki


----------

